# Auto Finesse or AutoBrite



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum so I thought I'd ask a question about some products! 
I normally use AutoGlym and a bit of Mer and I fancy adding to the collection buy i wanna something else. 

I have noticed a lot of people rate the Auto Finesse and AutoBrite products. I will probably get a big range of one or the other so what do you all recommend? I think I am leaning more towards Auto Finesse!

I will go for the Snow foam, iron remover, wheel cleaners, polish, quick wax, spray wax, tyre shine, drying towel, clay bar and done cloths and polish pads.

Let me know what you all think please!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

af snow foam is rubbish! get some odk arctic, good dilution rates and cleans well, 
odk has just released pro cleanse pre wax cleanser today which i prefer over af rejuvenate, worth a look, awesome stuff. 
tyre shine i would go for adams new tyre shine from prestigecarcare which is awesome but i havnt tried the af stuff..af drying towel is awesome and so are the duo edgeless cloths and the clay lube is ok too.
tried af finale and it was rubbish much preffer odk entourage and lasts 4 weeks!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Really? Most of the other threads I have read the people love the AF Avalanche Snow Foam. 

It looks like a brilliant piece of kit and the website is very professional compared to Autobrite!


----------



## Sun_King (May 2, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> af snow foam is rubbish! get some odk arctic, good dilution rates and cleans well,
> odk has just released pro cleanse pre wax cleanser today which i prefer over af rejuvenate, worth a look, awesome stuff.
> tyre shine i would go for adams new tyre shine from prestigecarcare which is awesome but i havnt tried the af stuff..af drying towel is awesome and so are the duo edgeless cloths and the clay lube is ok too.
> tried af finale and it was rubbish much preffer odk entourage and lasts 4 weeks!


Plus one on that. I don't really like AF products at all and haven't found anything really positive to say about them.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It all comes down to what some people like others won't. If you fancy trying AF then go for it,they do some good stuff but have a good look around as there is some good deals on for the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

As above, some hate some love.
I've got a huge selection of af but I still like other products for other jobs. Not to say I don't like the af ones, buts others work better for me.
On a positive af do a lot of ready made sets on the site which are good.

You need to try out for yourself mate, it's the only way..


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah that's true. Might just treat myself to a bit and see how I get on!

I got OCD and I hate mixing products. Haha


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Sun_King said:


> Plus one on that. I don't really like AF products at all and haven't found anything really positive to say about them.


Agree with this also. Having read lots about AF on here I decided to try 3 products, they were AF Tripple, Tough Coat, and Iron Out.
All 3 have disappointed. Tough Coat did not seem to provide much at all to the paintwork in terms of protection. Tripple was no different to AG SRP in my opinion. And Iron Out was very disapponting also, followed instructions to the letter, solution turned red blah blah blah, and left the wheel looking as though it had hardly been touched.
I won't be buying any more AF stuff if the quality is this poor!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Where as I have most of the af range and I think the only product I dont like is the qd. 

I have no issues with mixing product brands, but then I do have a habbit of buying products on offer or newly released.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So after all these comments I'm still no closer to making a decision. 

Has no one tried AutoBrite?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

some people will like a brand, others wont its down to preference man. 

af snow foam was rubbish like i said because it didnt clean very well
af finale was not so good as i said, as the finish didnt last and i like my qd to give a good few weeks and the gloss wasnt so great either
af spirit was a nice wax but was a right pita to remove and really brought out the flake
af ultra glaze is a great glaze which i currently use and leaves a wet look finish ready for the wax
af rejuvenate is a good pre wax cleanser but i prefer odk pro cleanse like i said
af total is a great interior cleaner for material fabrics/seats and cleans well
af crystal is a great glass cleaner which i use 
af vision is superb glass polish which i use
af spritz is ok but i prefer adams interior detailer
af citrus power is a great bug remover and works well
af glide clay lube is what im using now and does the job
af tripple is a great all in one polish and i use it for door shuts but it does seem to mute the flake slightly
i have 1 duo edgless and nothing wrong with it
also have 2 aqua deluxe and is a great drying towel
i have an af waxmate which i use with all my waxes as it makes it very easy to apply 
also have a pro mixing bottle with spray head and its great
and last but not least the af crew bag! awesome bit of kit and can keep loads of bottles in it and cloths


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Rob D 88 said:


> So after all these comments I'm still no closer to making a decision.
> 
> Has no one tried AutoBrite?


You might struggle to find good comments about AB on here. If you need stuff this year I'd avoid AB. Their delivery times sometimes take a while😉


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I really rate autobrite euphoria as an all in one product, not long lasting but god it looks good!

Some of the waxes are great too, obsession definately.
And the fall out remover I like.

You'll find that some company's on here lose the little buzz and then the following disappears....


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> Agree with this also. Having read lots about AF on here I decided to try 3 products, they were AF Tripple, Tough Coat, and Iron Out.
> All 3 have disappointed. Tough Coat did not seem to provide much at all to the paintwork in terms of protection. Tripple was no different to AG SRP in my opinion. And Iron Out was very disapponting also, followed instructions to the letter, solution turned red blah blah blah, and left the wheel looking as though it had hardly been touched.
> I won't be buying any more AF stuff if the quality is this poor!


Tough Coat is a very good sealant if applied correctly, i:e, the paint prepped correctly. Tough Coat preferably needs the paint cleansed with Tough Prep so it has the ability to adhere to the paint.

I'm not saying you didn't prep well but a lot of people knock products when it's the prep that wasn't done properly in the 1st place. No LSP will last if the prep isn't done correctly.

How did you use TC by the way?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I much prefer autobrite stuff to auto finesse

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

To be honest i would forget both and go for krystal kleen detail. Cheaper and miles miles better

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

nbray67 said:


> Tough Coat is a very good sealant if applied correctly, i:e, the paint prepped correctly. Tough Coat preferably needs the paint cleansed with Tough Prep so it has the ability to adhere to the paint.
> 
> I'm not saying you didn't prep well but a lot of people knock products when it's the prep that wasn't done properly in the 1st place. No LSP will last if the prep isn't done correctly.
> 
> How did you use TC by the way?


I did the usual wash, clay, fallout removal steps. Paintwork is in good condition for a 12yr old car (it leads an easy life lol), so went with the AF Tripple topped with Tough Coat. Maybe it needs several coats?!?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

My twopenneth as another :newbie:

A bit off centre but how about Bilt Hamber? I find their snow foam and wheel cleaner really effective and there are many positive reviews about pretty much all their products.

Then there's dozens of others :thumb:

I've used: Auto Finesse, Britemax, Chemical Guys, Gtechniq, Koch Chemie, Ultimate Finish, Valet Pro and I am due some Car Chem in a couple of days.

My first comparison is that I prefer BH snowfoam to UF. For me it is more effective.

It's likely that any manufacturer who is mentioned on DW regularly will be a good product.

Enjoy whatever you decide and then think about what it is you like, or don't and then do some (alot ) of reading and maybe get something else.

Beware, this is seriously good fun :thumb::thumb:

Let us know how you get on. Post some pics and do some write ups. I find it really helpful to hear from other :newbie:'s

All the best

Andy.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Obsession Wax, Angelwax and Carchem are all worth a look.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

TonyHill said:


> I did the usual wash, clay, fallout removal steps. Paintwork is in good condition for a 12yr old car (it leads an easy life lol), so went with the AF Tripple topped with Tough Coat. Maybe it needs several coats?!?


That could be the problem then Tony as Tripple cleans the paint but also leaves behind filling glazes for protection and filling.

Tough Prep cleans the paint but leaves nothing behind which means the TC can adhere to the paint a lot better than being prepped with Tripple.

The durability will be compromised with Tripple.

I had 2 layers of TC on our previous car and easily got 6mths from it and that's with regular washes with PM TFR over winter.

If TC, once layered, doesn't give you the 'look' your after then try and top it with a wax of your choice, this will give it a 'nicer' look.

TC is about protection over looks imo.

This is 2 layers of TC on our old RS Clio, nothing else. Applied Oct, still going strong Mar/Apr the following year.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> I did the usual wash, clay, fallout removal steps. Paintwork is in good condition for a 12yr old car (it leads an easy life lol), so went with the AF Tripple topped with Tough Coat.


Dont talk S#!t about the products if you dont know how to use them.

Tripple and tough coat are not compatible because sealants bond to clean wax free and glaze free surfaces better.

Use Tough prep before tough coat as with will clean and prep the surface for a sealant (any sealant from any company...doesnt matter).

Use Tough prep or Tripple if you want to apply a carnauba wax. Tough prep will clean and prepare the surface while Tripple will clean, glaze and leave a weak layer of carnauba protection behind for carnauba waxes to bond to.

I see a lot of trash talk about AF. The truth is they have good products but there are also better ones out there. I have used some AF stuff before and Autobritte stuff and I have been satisfied with both. Learn how to properly use what you have and you will get better result from them.


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chem guys also do some good stuff. If you're still undecided check them out


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Love AF products always perform well if you do a bit of research first and know how to use them.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't even compare af to auto shyte 

And as for customer service well, they're worlds apart

Autobrite don't send orders for months and auto finesse can't help you enough 

As for the products there's only one AF product I didn't like which is the revitalise kit, with ab there's loads of crap


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

A&J said:


> Dont talk S#!t about the products if you dont know how to use them.
> 
> Tripple and tough coat are not compatible because sealants bond to clean wax free and glaze free surfaces better.
> 
> ...


Whoaa....Let's get one thing straight PAL!!! My method was taken from AF own website! So get your facts right before making stupid comments!!!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i cant see anywhere on the site where it says you can use it on top of tripple. if you want to use tough coat then use tough prep first thats what tough prep is made for. sealants generally like a bare surface with no glazes or waxes on it, tripple has glazes in it and leaves a thin layer of wax. yeh sure you can use tough coat on top of it but it wont bond properly and you will loose the durability


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Whoaa....Let's get one thing straight PAL!!! My method was taken from AF own website! So get your facts right before making stupid comments!!!


What??? To use Tough coat after Tripple??? A bit of detailing knowledge will tell you to apply any sealant type product onto a clear surface for better durability.

I have seen the Tripple + tough coat bundle but that doesnt meen these two products work well together.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i cant see anywhere on the site where it says you can use it on top of tripple. if you want to use tough coat then use tough prep first thats what tough prep is made for. sealants generally like a bare surface with no glazes or waxes on it, tripple has glazes in it and leaves a thin layer of wax. yeh sure you can use tough coat on top of it but it wont bond properly and you will loose the durability


Auto Finesse Tripple all in one polish can be used on its own, or as the base for Tough Coat, or any of our Carnauba Waxes for superior beauty, durability, and protection. Hand, dual-action, or rotary polisher can apply Tripple. If you are looking for a time saving All In One Polish, Tripple is sure to impress.

Taken from Auto Finesse website. http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/tripple-250ml

Under description, paragraph 5.

I have used this method on my wife's Ford Fiesta metallic candy blue and it's fantastic. Check out the flake pop.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

A&J said:


> Dont talk S#!t about the products if you dont know how to use them.
> 
> Tripple and tough coat are not compatible because sealants bond to clean wax free and glaze free surfaces better.
> 
> ...





C-Max said:


> Auto Finesse Tripple all in one polish can be used on its own, or as the base for Tough Coat, or any of our Carnauba Waxes for superior beauty, durability, and protection. Hand, dual-action, or rotary polisher can apply Tripple. If you are looking for a time saving All In One Polish, Tripple is sure to impress.
> 
> Taken from Auto Finesse website. http://shop.autofinesse.co.uk/tripple-250ml
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well well well my apologies to anyone offended. 

I still believe that Tough coat will last longer on bare paint than on tripple.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i cant see anywhere on the site where it says you can use it on top of tripple. if you want to use tough coat then use tough prep first thats what tough prep is made for. sealants generally like a bare surface with no glazes or waxes on it, tripple has glazes in it and leaves a thin layer of wax. yeh sure you can use tough coat on top of it but it wont bond properly and you will loose the durability


My point exactly...you can put stuff on stuff but that dont meen they will adhere to one another.

Ive applied FK1000 on tripple once...it lasted 2 months...was I suprised??? NO cause I knew that would happen.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

A&J said:


> Well well well my apologies to anyone offended.
> 
> I still believe that Tough coat will last longer on bare paint than on tripple.


You are not wrong there. As we have both said, sealants need clean paint to bond to = durability. Tough Prep is the best AF product prior to the application of TC.

Paint with polish on, eg: Tripple, will reduce the durability of a sealant like TC.

Waxes work well on top of a polish like Tripple and also on top of a sealant like TC.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

There is a lot of negativity on here towards Autobrite, they really upset some people 2-3 yrs ago when they had their Xmas promotion with late delivery times. They didn't do anything about the huge increase in demand for their products when they put them on at big discounts. I for one really like them especially when the price is on offer and I always got my orders when expected.

I like most of their shampoos, Banana Gloss, Citrus Burst are my favourites.

Project 32 spray Sealent is awesome, even better when mixed with SONAX BSD.
For the interior, Pink Sheen beats my previous favourite Meguiars Quik interior.

I have tried a sample of cherry glaze, and whilst the finish was good, took some getting off.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RICH2508 said:


> There is a lot of negativity on here towards Autobrite, they really upset some people 2-3 yrs ago when they had their Xmas promotion with late delivery times. They didn't do anything about the huge increase in demand for their products when they put them on at big discounts. I for one really like them especially when the price is on offer and I always got my orders when expected.
> 
> I like most of their shampoos, Banana Gloss, Citrus Burst are my favourites.
> 
> ...


Just to confirm

Auto finesse have a smaller team and sold more than ab yet still managed to get next day delivery to everyone

No excuse for being a knob of an owner

Mark moss deserves no business off anyone

People waiting weeks for orders whilst he's on social media posting pics of new TVs etc


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Just to confirm
> 
> Auto finesse have a smaller team and sold more than ab yet still managed to get next day delivery to everyone
> 
> ...


I agree with Kimo there customer service is shocking with an attitude to match.
I was fitting out my new van a couple of years back they did not have much of my order in which i placed 2 weeks in advance they even got me a flat water tank when i stated on more than 3 occasion's STAND UP TANK they only had one 250ltr tank in which was a flat one which i had to take and modify for work booked in the next day.
shocking i have never dealt with them again Mark posts more pictures of his blue BMW on social media than his products, he should remember who pays for his car.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

I used some AB products when I first started but soon moved on as there are far better products available. Their customer service when I used them was poor.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Well i have decided to start buying AF as i have read some of the reviews and they all seem very good! 

Thanks to a member on here i got the bank holiday deals that were going. I ordered a 500ml Lather and got a 1ltr Citrus free & ordered a 500ml Triple and got the 500ml Glisten spray wax free.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

A&J said:


> What??? To use Tough coat after Tripple??? A bit of detailing knowledge will tell you to apply any sealant type product onto a clear surface for better durability.
> 
> I have seen the Tripple + tough coat bundle but that doesnt meen these two products work well together.


CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care and Carlack 68 - Long Life Sealant are designed to be used together


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@Spursfan

Not the same thing.

CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care is a cleaner/sealant and Long life is a sealant to compliment the AIO. They were made to work hand in hand. AIO as a cleaner/primer + Long life as a LSP.

Not the same thing with AF Tripple and Tough coat. Tough prep was made to go hand in hand with Tough coat not Tripple. We all know that Tripple is a AIO that leaves a slight carnauba layer behind and sealants prefer clean or acrylic base behind to bond BETTER (notice how I how I emphasize the word better). 

Even if AF say that Tripple acts as a base coat for Tough coat it doesnt really. That 5th paragraph must have been added at some point for sales purposes (to sell Tripple + TC together). I have read all the product descriptions on AF site about a year ago and this is the first time Ive seen that Tripple can be used as a base for Tough coat.

Just to be clear I dont mind if people put Tough coat on Tripple or experiment in any other way. We all do that. Even I put FK1000p on Tripple at one point just for kicks (and it lasted 2 months). 

Just realize that if you mix and match products you may get different results, sometimes results that may leave you dissapointed and at that point most people will blame the product not the process prior LSP. Every durability varies and it depends on:
- what LSP
- how clean was your paint prior LSP
- what does LSP need to bond / did you leave it to bond long enough
- did you polish prior
- did you remove all of the polishing oils
- did you decon the paint

Essentially for best durability you have to do the same process like you would for applying coatings. Then there is the:
- LSP application
- how many layers
- the weather, no. of rainy days / sunny days
- is the car garaged
- is it a daily driver
- how often you maintain / wash the car 
- what products you use...go down the list.

Someone will get 2 months of a LSP, another will get 8 months of the same LSP and they both applied it the same way.

If you are not happy with the result than stop / think and find a way to improve it, if you are happy with the resut than that is fine by me.

I unfortunately dont have a garage to keep my car inside so everything I applied lasted 3-4 months at most. I realized that without a proper garage to shield my car and the LSP from the elements I will not get the desired durability and I made another plan. 

I hopped on the Optimum choo-choo and bought myself ONR, OCW and Opti-seal and now just seal or wax the car after every wash. The car is always protected and I dont loose too much time with reapplying (I use one or the other as a drying aid). I can wash&protect my car in under an hour, I do this every 2 weeks and I am a happy camper ever since .

Cheers


----------

